# Westminster College of London becomes EURM



## Ambrose (Jul 18, 2008)

*Westminster College of London becomes EURM *

Close to 1,000 students and 20 professors of Westminster College in London became part of European University Republic of Macedonia (EURM). 

EURM was the first private University in Macedonia, which has grown and expanded over the years. It is the first time, a Macedonian Private University opens a campus and expands beyond the Macedonian borders.

The cost of this purchase - expansion is not known, though EURM has been in negotiations with Westminster College close to three years. It wasn't the fee, rather the many laws, norms and regulations that needed to be followed so the EURM and Westminster College allign with Macedonian and British Laws.

"During our negotiatins, we had requested of Westminster College to follow all of EURM's teaching norms. Practically, today Westminster College doesn't exist. Instead, in London there is a European University of Republic of Macedonia," says Bojo Andreski, president of EURM.

EURM offers undegraduate, as well as graduate (masters and doctoral) studies. Currently there are three Faculties at EURM-London:

- The Faculty of Economic Sciences, which will bear the name "St Nicholas"
- The Faculty of Information & Technology which will bear the name "Alexander the Macedonian",
- The Faculty of Art & Design, which will bear the name "Phillip II"

"For the incoming year, we have had 2,500 applicants, however, the 1,200 sq. meters don't allow us to accept this many students, we are woking on plans to expand. EURM is also negotiating with Oxford University. I have been speaking to numerous individuals and professors at Oxford, I'd be extremely happy for EURM to expand and open a wing at Oxford University. Currently, Macedonian as well as British students can study in Skopje or London, it is essentially the same thing, they will get the same EURM diploma." concluded Mr. Andreski. 

http://macedoniaonline.eu/content/view/2126/1/


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2008)

Μπράβο, Ambrose. Μάταια έψαξα προχτές να βρω σε τι αναφέρονταν κατά τη συζήτηση στη Βουλή. Ωραία, εμείς θα το λέμε EUFYROM αυτό;

(Κάποιος δεν θα πρέπει να τους πει ότι ο Philip, όπως άλλωστε και το align, γράφεται με ένα l;)


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 18, 2008)

Εγώ αυτά διαβάζω κι αναρωτιέμαι: γιατί είμαστε πάντα 2 βήματα πίσω;


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2008)

Εγώ θα έλεγα να μη δίνουμε ιδιαίτερη σημασία. Μιλάμε για αυτό εδώ το κολέγιο-κουτσουλιά, εντάξει;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 18, 2008)

Ναι, αλλά αγάλι-αγάλι... γεμίζει το σακούλι κλπ κλπ και πριν από 50 χρόνια ήταν ένας σπόρος που τώρα έγινε δέντρο μεγάλο και τρανό.


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 19, 2008)

Ποιο ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημά μας εδώ;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 19, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Ποιο ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημά μας εδώ;



Δεν ξέρω, εσύ τι διαβάζεις;


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Εμένα το πρόβλημά μου είναι όταν οποιαδήποτε σκοπιμότητα —εθνική, προσωπική, κομματική, ιδεολογική κ.β. (και βάλε)— θέλει να στριμώξει την αλήθεια και τη γνώση σε κάποια κουτάκια. Αν δηλαδή οι γείτονες βλέπουν το κολέγιο-κουτσουλιά σαν φορέα προπαγάνδας, εμένα θα με ενοχλήσει (αλλά δεν θα είναι ούτε το πρώτο ούτε το τελευταίο πράγμα που θα με ενοχλεί γι' αυτόν το λόγο).


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 19, 2008)

> Δεν ξέρω, εσύ τι διαβάζεις;



Εγώ, μια είδηση που δεν μου λέει κάτι. Εσείς;


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 19, 2008)

Εγώ θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι για το γενικότερο θέμα της ονομασίας, μήπως και μπορέσει κάποιος επιτέλους να μου λύσει την απορία μου. Όταν λέμε ότι "εμείς" (οι Έλληνας ως σύνολο) δεν αποδεχόμαστε την ονομασία Republic of Macedonia, αλλά ευχαρίστως λέμε το FYROM, μήπως κοροϊδευόμαστε; Αφού και το FYROM, Republic of Macedonia σημαίνει, απλά κοτσάρει και την πληροφορία ότι κάποτε ήταν κομμάτι της Γιουγκοσλαβίας. So what? Aυτό που λέει το FYROM δεν παύει να είναι ότι τώρα αυτή η χώρα είναι η Republic of Macedonia.

Αν, δηλαδή, αρχίσω να αποκαλώ το Κονγκό, "Former Belgian Democratic Republic of the Congo", σημαίνει ότι αμφισβητώ την ονομασία τους;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 19, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Εγώ θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι για το γενικότερο θέμα της ονομασίας, μήπως και μπορέσει κάποιος επιτέλους να μου λύσει την απορία μου. Όταν λέμε ότι "εμείς" (οι Έλληνας ως σύνολο) δεν αποδεχόμαστε την ονομασία Republic of Macedonia, αλλά ευχαρίστως λέμε το FYROM, μήπως κοροϊδευόμαστε; Αφού και το FYROM, Republic of Macedonia σημαίνει, απλά κοτσάρει και την πληροφορία ότι κάποτε ήταν κομμάτι της Γιουγκοσλαβίας. So what? Aυτό που λέει το FYROM δεν παύει να είναι ότι τώρα αυτή η χώρα είναι η Republic of Macedonia.



Όταν είχε γίνει ο μεγάλος ντόρος με το όνομα πριν από 10τόσα χρόνια, έλεγα κι εγώ, γιατί σκοτωνόμαστε, τι νόημα έχει, ένα όνομα είναι, ας το πάρουν. 

Μετά από συζητήσεις με διάφορους "Σλαβομακεδόνες" σε διαδικτυακά φόρουμ κυρίως, άρχισε να μου φεύγει το καφάσι, γιατί ανακάλυπτα ότι δεν επρόκειτο μόνο για ένα όνομα (που είναι μοιρασμένο σε 3 χώρες, αν βάλουμε μέσα και τη Βουλγαρία), αλλά ότι υπήρχε ζήτημα μειονότητας (αυτό πριν από πολύ καιρό) και *γενοκτονίας* των "Μακεδόνων" από Έλληνες. 

Αυτό πριν από χρόνια (4-5 τουλάχιστον). 

Πότε είπαμε ότι ο Γκρούεφσκι έθεσε επισήμως ζήτημα μειονότητας; Και πώς γίνεται η προπαγάνδα των εχθρών της Ελλάδας να είναι τόσο αποτελεσματική κι εμείς τόσο κοιμισμένοι και να τρέχουμε τελευταία στιγμή να προλάβουμε καταστάσεις;


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 19, 2008)

[...] Κατά τ' άλλα, όποιος θέλει να ασχοληθεί ουσιαστικά με το θέμα, ας δει πρώτα τις χτεσινές γελοίες δηλώσεις της καρικατούρας που παριστάνει τον έλληνα πρωθυπουργό, ο οποίος δηλώνει ότι δεν υπήρξε ποτέ μακεδονική μειονότητα. Τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε σ' αυτήν την κωλοχώρα...


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2008)

Πρωθυπουργούς βρίστε όσο θέλετε. Μεταξύ μας, δε χρειάζεται να τσιτωνόμαστε.


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2008)

Ambrose, μια σημαντική πληροφορία πάντως, που πρέπει να μπαίνει στη βάση αυτών των συζητήσεων: όταν πήρε το όνομά του το γειτονικό κράτος, κάναμε τις προσπάθειές μας, αλλά άλλα παιχνίδια και άλλες πιέσεις ίσχυαν εκείνη την εποχή. Πενηντατόσα χρόνια αργότερα, απλώς ζούμε το σενάριο τού «τώρα το θυμηθήκατε;».


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 19, 2008)

Μα σαφέστατα. Το όνομα κατ' εμέ ήταν χαμένη υπόθεση. Όλοι στο εξωτερικό για Μακεδονία μιλάνε, εδώ και χρόνια. Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά όταν είχε γίνει ο μεγάλος ντόρος είχα δει στο αεροδρόμιο του Χήθροου κάποιον Έλληνα να έχει γράψει σε ένα τοίχο "Macedonia is Greek" και η απάντηση από κάτω ήταν "Who gives a shit?"

Απλά, όλα αυτά τα λέω γιατί θέλω να επισημάνω ότι, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, διπλωματικά κι επικοινωνιακά αισθάνομαι ότι "ψιλοκοιμόμαστε" ή τουλάχιστον δεν είμαστε αρκετά "τσακάλια". Ελπίζω να ξεκολλήσουμε (και φυσικά να επιτευχθεί μια ειρηνική λύση που θα ικανοποιεί όλα τα εμπλεκόμενα μέρη, γιατί δεν θέλω να πιστέψω ότι έχουμε και πάρα πολλά να χωρίσουμε...).


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 19, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Όταν είχε γίνει ο μεγάλος ντόρος με το όνομα πριν από 10τόσα χρόνια, έλεγα κι εγώ, γιατί σκοτωνόμαστε, τι νόημα έχει, ένα όνομα είναι, ας το πάρουν.


Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό εννοούσες, αλλά θέλω να διευκρινίσω ότι εγώ δε λέω "ένα όνομα είναι, ας το πάρουν". Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι αν είναι λάθος το Republic of Macedonia, είναι εξίσου λάθος και το FYROM.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 19, 2008)

Εννοούσα ότι το όνομα με την λέξη Μακεδονία μέσα σε κάποια της μορφή δεν το γλιτώνουμε με καμία Παναγία, γιατί είναι πλέον fait accompli.


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2008)

Και λίγο ψιλό γαζί προς κάθε κατεύθυνση από τη Φαϊνάνσιαλ Τάιμς της 18/7/08, που αλίευσε ο Μιχ. Καλαμαράς μέσω Ελευθεροτυπίας.

Alexander’s ‘descendants’ boost Macedonian identity

_By Neil MacDonald_

On Saturday, an unusual delegation from the Himalayan foothills bids a quiet farewell to the Republic of Macedonia.

Prince Ghazanfar Ali Khan, his wife Princess Rani Atiqa and their entourage claim descent from Alexander the Great’s conquering army, which reached their Hunza tribal homeland in northern Pakistan 23 centuries ago.

The fair-skinned, blue-eyed Hunza people, whose own accounts trace their descent to Alexander’s march-weary troops, are renowned for their longevity and their high literacy rate.

Officials initially rolled out the red carpet for the septuagenarian prince and his entourage, who have toured cultural and historical sites since arriving at Skopje’s Alexander the Great airport on July 11. Nikola Gruevski, prime minister, met the delegation, while a Macedonian Orthodox archbishop blessed it.

Hunza folklore gave a shot in the arm to the ex-Yugoslav country of 2m — still embroiled, 18 years after independence, in a frustrating “name dispute” with Greece, whose northern province is also called Macedonia.

Greece has made sure Macedonia cannot join Nato without a compromise name change. The latest round of United Nations-led talks in New York produced no breakthrough.

Mr Gruevski, who won a landslide re-election victory in June, has raised the ante by this week demanding recognition for a Macedonian (Slav) ethnic minority in officially homogeneous Greece.

But Mr Gruevski’s critics have dismissed the Hunza visit as shallow populism and after ridicule in local newspapers, the youth and sport agency cancelled the princely couple’s planned appearance in Skopje’s main square last night.

The visit’s main organiser was Marina Dojcinovska, a Skopje-based travel journalist who made a film about the far-flung tribe of “Macedonians” in 2005.

“This is a very special occasion for all Macedonians,” Ms Dojcinovska said.

In fact, citizens proved divided about how literally to take their ancient origins. Their Macedonian language is closest to Bulgarian and other South Slavic tongues – pointing to roots in the tribal migrations about a millennium after Alexander.

Ana Petruseva, country director for the Balkan Investigative Reporting Network, said of the Hunza visit: “Everyone who’s a bit more educated is laughing at this.”

The Hunza of today, who are mostly Muslim, had not heard of modern Macedonia until 12 years ago, when an expatriate Macedonian linguistics professor drew their attention to it.

Ilija Casule, an associate professor at Australia’s Macquarie University, said he recognised common grammar and terms for body parts between the Hunza people’s Burushaski and Indo-European languages.

But there are plenty who question just how robust the links are. Most linguists classify Burushaski as an “isolate” unrelated to other languages. DNA research has also debunked claims of genetic links between Macedonians and the Hunza.

“Macedonia’s doing what other European countries did in the 19th century . . . elevating folk tales to official history,” said Sam Vaknin, an Israeli economic adviser in Skopje. “This belated adolescence has been exacerbated by Greek insecurities bordering on sadism.”

Greece plays the same game, funding cultural centres and schools for the Kalash, another set of Alexander claimants in Pakistan and Afghanistan. In the 1930s, scientists in Nazi Germany also combed the Himalayas in search of lost Aryan cousins.

Athens accuses Josip Broz Tito, the Yugoslav communist leader after the second world war, of “inventing” Macedonian ethnicity in the hopes of grabbing a piece of the Aegean coast.

Yet Skopje’s popular identification with Alexander did not blossom until after the 1990s Yugoslav break-up, Macedonians argue.

Sensing threats on all sides, Macedonian patriots have become more stubborn on identity, calling themselves “Alexander’s descendants” even though the ancient conqueror personally had no known children.

Aleksandar Dimiskovski, a business consultant in Skopje, says: “The [Hunza] visit provides affirmation of our ties to the former Macedonia of Alexander the Great. Approval from these people confirms that the legacy of ancient Macedonia belongs to the Republic of Macedonia, not just to Greece.”

That is a view that remains very much in contention.

Bulgaria refuses to recognise a separate Macedonian language. Serbia’s church keeps Macedonians out of the worldwide Orthodox communion. And an ethnic Albanian minority of roughly 25 per cent challenges the young state’s internal stability.

*Copyright The Financial Times Limited 2008*


----------



## curry (Jul 23, 2008)

Εντελώς τυχαία πριν από λίγες μέρες τράκαρα το σχετικό βιντεάκι της υποδοχής του πριγκιπικού ζεύγους στα Σκόπια. Αν θέλει κανείς να το δει, εδώ. Γελοιότητες, θυμίζουν την εποχή της χούντας αν θέλετε τη γνώμη μου - από άποψη προγονολατρείας τουλάχιστον!
Από εκεί και πέρα, το παραπάνω άρθρο αντιμετωπίζει το ζήτημα με πολύ σοβαρό και ψύχραιμο τρόπο. Τι άλλο να πει κανείς;


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2008)

Με αφορμή την αστεία ιστορία του Πακιστανού πρίγκιπα που περιφέρανε στο γειτονικό κράτος, ένα ωραίο κείμενο του Παντελή Μπουκάλα για τα παραμυθάκια που μας βοηθούν να κοιμηθούμε τη νύχτα — και τη μέρα.

http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_27/07/2008_278962


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2008)

Για όσους πιστεύουν ότι η γλώσσα του γειτονικού κράτους δεν θα έπρεπε να ονομάζεται Μακεδονικά, το πιο πρόσφατο άρθρο για το θέμα, από τον καθηγητή Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη, στο κυριακάτικο Βήμα:
http://tovima.dolnet.gr/print_article.php?e=B&f=15426&m=B16&aa=1


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2008)

Κωμικό! Κρέμασε, σύμφωνα με τις ειδήσεις, ένας αθλητής της FYROM τη σημαία της χώρας του από το παράθυρό του, οπότε η ασφάλεια νόμιζε ότι ήταν η σημαία του Θιβέτ και τον μπαγλάρωσε.










​


----------

